# Some Of My Collection



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey guys heres a few photos of some of my collection. Not pictured is a few breeder females who are all in shed, one is in their pre-lay shed. Enjoy.
#1 0.1 2011 het albino







#2 0.1 2011 het albino







#3 1.0 2011 Calico (produced my Mark Mandic)







#4 1.0 2011 Mojave







#5 1.0 2007 Spider het Hypo







#6 1.0 2009 Genetic Stripe







#7 0.1 2010 Bumblebee







#8 0.1 Pastel (in shed)







#9 2011 1.0 Albino


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice collection








Going for all morphs ?
I personally prefer wildcaught colours though, as in pic 1. Not much of a fan of all "flavours" that are being bred


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks,
Ya going for morphs. Should have a few clutches soon. I have four females that are building follicles, hoping for a few ovulations soon.


----------

